# Help with Clearances and Pedigrees



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm not experienced enough to question clearances but will ask if you plan on competing in a venue with this pup. I'm so jealous! I have a wonderful, laid back, companion dog but didn't do a great job of checking history. The bloodline is awesome for a performance dog and so wish I had paid more attention to this. 

The breeder will know their dogs better than me looking at titles but would guess this will be a very busy, extremely focused dog that will need a job. Obedience, field, agility or something to burn off energy both physically and mentally or they will make you nuts  

I can only wish for a dog with this background but I like to compete in obedience. Just something to consider.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Cindy is great. Tommie and Joey are very nice dogs, they are NOT high energy, crazy performance dogs -- but very biddable, trainable, and intelligent. The best of both worlds. I think you'd do very good to get a puppy from this litter if there's one available. Best of luck.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

OK, now I'm really jealous. So awesome when you get both. My last girl was like that and training was sooooo easy. My current girl excels in the compatibility dept. but not the training dream I had hoped for. I will definitely keep this info for later, thanks!!! Enjoy your new puppy.


----------



## aburichar (Feb 9, 2017)

Thank you. We are not planning to compete with the puppy, so I did ask Cindy about the fit for our home as more of a companion dog. Her response was similar to K-9 Design's response. They will need exercise, but shouldn't be crazy!! There is a training venue in our area that another member of this forum recommended to me that offers agility training in addition to obedience. We are going to look into that - simply because we think the puppy may enjoy it.

Thanks for responding!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Was looking for K9 data on Tommie. Did I miss it? Both dogs look nice. Best of luck.

dlm ny country


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I found Tommie under the "litters" tab. I didn't follow it back but utd for Tommie.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I am Joey's breeder- and Cindy is wonderful. Ethical, a good trainer.. Her litters are super socialized and you can trust her to choose the correct puppy fit for you if you tell her your life situation. Tommie's dam was sired by my dog Hudson, so I know both sides really well and think you are lucky to get one of the lovely puppies whose pedigree I am so admiring!


----------

